

Ask HN: What do you use for website analytics? - nja

Do you use client-side analytics?  Server-side analytics?  And which products do you use?  Google Analytics?  AWStats?  Do you pay for services, or only use the free ones?<p>I'm trying to get a feel for what are the most used  / well liked analytics products so that I can consider them for my own projects.
======
casca
I respect my visitors privacy so am unwilling to use a hosted product like
Google Analytics that tracks them around the internet. We're happy with Piwik
for now, but we're not a traditional web startup like so much of HN.

------
patrickmclaren
I use Mint (<http://haveamint.com/>) for most of my client work. Clients like
the pretty interface and easy to read graphs. The real bonus, for me, is that
it is extensible.

------
davidandgoliath
Piwik or google analytics. Both free. Former open source. Prefer the former :)

------
dangrossman
I use W3Counter (<http://www.w3counter.com>) since I made it.

------
kuasha
Sever side analytics in application (logging and then analyze using another
application) -

------
Robby2012
I use analytics we made ourselves

